# At what height do tortoises no longer "jump"?



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jul 19, 2011)

Morbid subject heading, I know, but I assure you this is a legitimate question. I have noticed that tortoises and box turtles (more so than pond turtles) understand that they should be wary of heights. They may be willing to do a small face-plant, but when approaching a high enough ledge, they look over the edge, but know not to jump. I've read that the reason pond turtles are more willing to go over an edge is that they are accustomed to jumping off a log safely into the water. Terrestrial turtles, on the other hand, instinctively know that things don't work that way on land.

However, today I took my Russian tortoises into the front yard, and the male approached the edge of the sidewalk. Like most sidewalks, it is 4 inches high. To my surprise, instead of turning around he stepped forward and did a face-plant onto the pavement below. I looked him over carefully to make sure he was all right, and sure enough there's not a mark on him. He's behaving normally and feeding well, so I think he's fine. I would have thought that he would have drawn the line at about 4 inches, but he did not.

So my question is, at what height would a tortoise or box turtle no longer be willing to go over the edge?


----------



## ascott (Jul 19, 2011)

I would have to say (based on my guys) Never  I especially have one daredevil, Herman is his name.....he has always done crazy stuff and he is the reason that I walk and check in on all of my guys through out the day...he will walk up the mountain of dirt that covers his huts...he will walk right to the edge (which is about 6-8 inches approx drop from the edge to the slope of the hill) and look and look and instead of going back the way he came, yup...he walks right off the edge (dork) and most times he is fine, a bit of an abrupt landing but all in all fine....however he will go to the corner of that same edge ...squeeze in sideways and wedge himself forcefully between that ledge and the fencing of his enclosure and step off...most times he wiggles and flings his front legs around until he drops onto his side onto the slope and lays there for a moment then does this push up thing and is righted 100%....now, I have removed all sources of climbing obstacles for him (except for his big ole have log that he loves to go into during the am heat up) so when he gets really crazy he will climb up the side of his enclosure and become vertical with the fence and on his back feet do this shimmy along the fence (I believe he thinks he is sneaking..LOL) and will go sometimes 10 feet doing this....so I have just resolved I have to check on him through out the day (although I have not found him "stuck" I have found him in weird positions...LOL) so, I wish you luck...


----------



## October (Jul 19, 2011)

Small children have the same sense of a drop off. They learn after a couple times not to do that. Your male might need the same reminder. Live and learn, right?


----------



## Tom (Jul 19, 2011)

I think motivation is another factor that would have to be considered. If they are just out for a casual stroll, I would expect a fairly low height to discourage them. But if they are in a panic, running for their life (for whatever reason) I would expect that any height would not be a deterrent.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jul 19, 2011)

Tom said:


> I think motivation is another factor that would have to be considered. If they are just out for a casual stroll, I would expect a fairly low height to discourage them. But if they are in a panic, running for their life (for whatever reason) I would expect that any height would not be a deterrent.



Good point. Several people had gathered round to watch Mork and Mindy (they often draw a crowd), so maybe Mork got spooked.


----------



## ascott (Jul 19, 2011)

hmmm...my guy Herman appears to be doing it on a casual basis...as though he is doing it with out regard and not panic...but he has always been my acrobat and I suppose there is always one in the crowd


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jul 20, 2011)

Here are 2 pics of a baby box turtle that was determined to go over the edge, I saw him climbing up the shovel and slide back to the bottom several times,so I went and got the camera, when I got back he finally made all the way to the top and I caught him in the second pic just as he was going over the edge.I waited to see if he came around to do it again but he didn't.Len


----------



## dmarcus (Jul 20, 2011)

??Len?? said:


> Here are 2 pics of a baby box turtle that was determined to go over the edge, I saw him climbing up the shovel and slide back to the bottom several times,so I went and got the camera, when I got back he finally made all the way to the top and I caught him in the second pic just as he was going over the edge.I waited to see if he came around to do it again but he didn't.Len



Now that is a little acrobat


----------



## yagyujubei (Jul 20, 2011)

It seems to me that box turtles are fearless when climbing/ I've seen them in southern ohio in very steep and rugged woods, on the hilltops or in the "hollers", or half way up.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jul 20, 2011)

My smallest female, Apollonia, is an enthusiastic climber, so I mortared some rocks together, so as to allow her to climb to the top of the "cave", then back down...here she's climbing up yet again:







The other three show no interest, so far, other than Ptolemy climbing up once, right after I put it together.


----------



## zesty_17 (Jul 20, 2011)

I have observed cognitive judgments with my box turtles, and there always seems to be a determining factor. I have to actually use a lid with clamps and make sure there is absolutely no overhang of plants/debris/shade cloth etc around the edges or else they are out of there and in search of the girls.


----------



## Greg T (Jul 21, 2011)

Now this could be a good science fair project for anyone with little kids, provided it was conducted under good supervision. You could see if there is a height they recognize not to go over, or if they learn not to jump after repeated attempts.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jul 21, 2011)

Greg T said:


> Now this could be a good science fair project for anyone with little kids, provided it was conducted under good supervision. You could see if there is a height they recognize not to go over, or if they learn not to jump after repeated attempts.



What's your 2nd best idea? 

Sounds cruel.


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jul 21, 2011)

??Len?? said:


> Here are 2 pics of a baby box turtle that was determined to go over the edge, I saw him climbing up the shovel and slide back to the bottom several times,so I went and got the camera, when I got back he finally made all the way to the top and I caught him in the second pic just as he was going over the edge.I waited to see if he came around to do it again but he didn't.Len



I think that guy needs some counseling


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jul 21, 2011)

yagyujubei said:


> It seems to me that box turtles are fearless when climbing/ I've seen them in southern ohio in very steep and rugged woods, on the hilltops or in the "hollers", or half way up.



Used to find box turtles in blackberry bushes, sometimes as high as 6+ feet off the ground, when I lived in Arkansas.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jul 21, 2011)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> Used to find box turtles in blackberry bushes, sometimes as high as 6+ feet off the ground, when I lived in Arkansas.



Hmm, very interesting. I always assumed boxies only needed to climb a little bit to clamber over rocks, but maybe their climbing ability allows them to feed on berries in bushes as well?!


----------



## Fernando (Jul 21, 2011)

My 9 month old Sulcata will walk along the edge of the sidewalk and dangle her legs...if she can't touch the floor she'll move on. It's funny to watch her "testing" areas.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jul 21, 2011)

Fernando said:


> My 9 month old Sulcata will walk along the edge of the sidewalk and dangle her legs...if she can't touch the floor she'll move on. It's funny to watch her "testing" areas.



Funny ... but at least it makes sense! 
How big is a 9-month-old sully, anyway?


----------



## Fernando (Jul 21, 2011)

ahhh your going to make me go home and measure her now!!! lol 

Now I'm curious....about a month ago I believe she was 280 grams...I haven't measured her lately but last I remember (maybe 2 months ago) she was almost 4 inches.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jul 21, 2011)

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> Terry Allan Hall said:
> 
> 
> > Used to find box turtles in blackberry bushes, sometimes as high as 6+ feet off the ground, when I lived in Arkansas.
> ...



If there's something they want to eat, a box turtle'll find a way to access it. Plus, blackberry bushes are very thick, so they make easy access.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 21, 2011)

Maybe they don't grow out of it, some might just be daredevils while others are more commonsense. For instance, take a turtle put it on a table and every time they will plop off of the edge. Some people used to try and say that proved that turtles were dumb, because they will fall off of the side every time. Until people realize hat turtles do that to escape into the water, so will they ever stop. probably not, if yours like to live on the dangerous side, it is probably a daredevil for life.


----------



## ascott (Jul 21, 2011)

like I said, I have a daredevil CDT and he is an adult....loves to do the tricks....


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jul 22, 2011)

Fernando said:


> ahhh your going to make me go home and measure her now!!! lol
> 
> Now I'm curious....about a month ago I believe she was 280 grams...I haven't measured her lately but last I remember (maybe 2 months ago) she was almost 4 inches.



Isn't that amazing? It takes a sully 8 months to get to the same size that it took a Russian 8 years to get to.



dmmj said:


> Maybe they don't grow out of it, some might just be daredevils while others are more commonsense. For instance, take a turtle put it on a table and every time they will plop off of the edge. Some people used to try and say that proved that turtles were dumb, because they will fall off of the side every time. Until people realize hat turtles do that to escape into the water, so will they ever stop. probably not, if yours like to live on the dangerous side, it is probably a daredevil for life.



He is a daredevil. That's the same tortoise who was climbing up my fence a few weeks ago. The guy is fearless!


----------



## Fernando (Jul 22, 2011)

Check this link out




*Spider Man*​




.


----------



## terryo (Jul 22, 2011)

I used to have a pond with a waterfall in my old box turtle garden, and my adult male would sit in the top of the waterfall where there was a smaller pond. After a while, when the sun moved away, he would litterally throw himself into the pond through the water fall and swim to the other end to get out, even though he had a side where he could just walk down without going in the pond. I have a much more shallow pond now, but a little juvie I have would climb to the top of a small wood cave and then walk off. She did this many times and I used to find her on her back, so I got rid of it.


----------



## Fernando (Jul 22, 2011)

terryo said:


> I used to have a pond with a waterfall in my old box turtle garden, and my adult male would sit in the top of the waterfall where there was a smaller pond. After a while, when the sun moved away, he would litterally throw himself into the pond through the water fall and swim to the other end to get out, even though he had a side where he could just walk down without going in the pond. I have a much more shallow pond now, but a little juvie I have would climb to the top of a small wood cave and then walk off. She did this many times and I used to find her on her back, so I got rid of it.



hahah that is neat! I would have loved to see that!


----------

